# Embarrassing question about cycling and my penis...



## ericdean (2 Mar 2020)

This is embarrassing but I have to ask. After, about 15 or so miles the tip of my penis starts to get very irritated. I wear regular compression cycling shorts. I am circumcised and the head of my penis is kind of on the larger side, do any other guys have this problems? Do you have any solutions, a cream or anything?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Mar 2020)

Is this just from rubbing in your clothing or is it rubbing against the saddle? i.e. Is it worth looking at the saddle tilt fore to aft or getting a saddle with a cut out?


----------



## Ian H (3 Mar 2020)

It is usual to position the member upwards, away from moving thighs.


----------



## Mattk50 (3 Mar 2020)

My tip becomes painful sometimes dependent on the shorts I think. But I do suffer with penile cold numbness after a long ride that goes quickly, fortunately!


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2020)

Ian H said:


> It is usual to position the member upwards, away from moving thighs.


This. Anything else is un comfortable, especially so if the end gets caught in the chain.


----------



## byegad (3 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> This. Anything else is un comfortable, especially so if the end gets caught in the chain. AGAIN!


FTFY


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> This. Anything else is un comfortable, especially so if the end gets caught in the chain.


I have to say, that is a most silly comment.
I find if I hang it over my shoulder that never happens.
But OP.....I am afraid I have never heard of that problem. I jiggle my bits around before I set off and normally have to re-jiggle at some point. As Ian H suggests, point it upwards and tuck it in for comfort.


----------



## tribanjules (3 Mar 2020)

Mines only 6 inches, but that’s wide enough


----------



## tribanjules (3 Mar 2020)

Combination of positioning it in your pants plus saddle tilt ?


----------



## derrick (3 Mar 2020)

I tuck it under the heart rate monitor strap, works for me.


----------



## tribanjules (3 Mar 2020)

derrick said:


> I tuck it under the heart rate monitor strap, works for me.




Or wear non UCI approved socks and tuck it in ?


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2020)

Perhaps tuck the end in your panniers? Trust me, the side away from the derailleur is best.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2020)

Just thought @ericdean is circumcised.
I am not. I always ensure my end bit is covered...... which eric cannot do.
Now a serious question from me. For circumcised blokes, is that area always a tender spot ?


----------



## snorri (3 Mar 2020)

I've never had problems with Marks and Spencer underwear.


----------



## dodgy (3 Mar 2020)

Mine's only 4 inches, but it can fill a pram.

Etc.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Mar 2020)




----------



## PeteXXX (3 Mar 2020)

I wear 2 under helmet (unintended pun, intended) caps whilst out on chilly rides. 
One above, one, tucked around my tackle, below. Cuts out any friction, too,as they're soft lined. 
As a Roundhead, it works for me..


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2020)

Perhaps some kind of hypo-allergenic moisturiser on the end?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (3 Mar 2020)

What does the irritation feel like? If it's a bit of numbness at the tip that's quite common, you can get a pressure on your perenium from the saddle which can cause that... it can be helped by a cut out saddle. 

I've often had that little numbness on longer rides, though not always. Once I'm off the saddle everything's back to normal within a minute or two. 

Apologies for the serious answer.


----------



## derrick (3 Mar 2020)

tribanjules said:


> Or wear non UCI approved socks and tuck it in ?


It needs to point up.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Mar 2020)

Go to a barbers shop they can give you something for a weak end


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Mar 2020)

tribanjules said:


> Mines only 6 inches, but that’s wide enough



Mine's only six inches, but I don't use it as a rule.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Now a serious question from me. For circumcised blokes, is that area always a tender spot ?


No, but by the same token I have nothing to compare it with as it was done when I was under a year old, my mother didn't wait for the bar mitzvah. As to the OP it's not something I have had an issue with, I don't wear any underwear under padded shorts,


----------



## wafter (3 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just thought @ericdean is circumcised.
> I am not. I always ensure my end bit is covered...... which eric cannot do.


Another to add to the seemingly endless list of ways to re-purpose the ubiquitous irreparably damaged innertube?

Chainstay protector, jar opener, hammer grip and now faux-foreskin / helmet cosy..?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Mar 2020)

I'm also "cut", normally I just give chap a rub with chamois cream. I have a piercing I like to keep from getting irritated too ☺️

I use Udderly Smooth though which is not minty or tingly 😂


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2020)

Blimey, I feel an "Are you a roundhead on an anteater?" thread coming on.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I wear 2 under helmet (unintended pun, intended) caps whilst out on chilly rides.
> One above, one, tucked around my tackle, below. Cuts out any friction, too,as they're soft lined.
> As a Roundhead, it works for me..


Never heard of that phrase. Dare I google it?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Never heard of that phrase. Dare I google it?


Roundhead? Or Cavalier. The two options..


----------



## Bazzer (4 Mar 2020)

As said upthread, pointing upwards as you mount your saddle should stop the problem. It may still move around as you cycle, so a smear of sudocrem on the head before you put your shorts on should prevent chaffing.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2020)

I have a sneaky feeling that not everyone is being serious on this thread


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a sneaky feeling that not everyone is being serious on this thread


Your input would be welcome and possibly invaluable


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Your input would be welcome and possibly invaluable




I can honestly say that I have never had that problem. Not about not being serious, but about the painful problem


----------



## Phaeton (4 Mar 2020)

Bazzer said:


> As said upthread, pointing upwards as you mount your saddle should stop the problem. It may still move around as you cycle, so a smear of sudocrem on the head before you put your shorts on should prevent chaffing.


Interesting, as I never do that, I always smooth down to the left as I enter my shorts, but without going full on willy waving, maybe others have more to smooth down/lift up than I do.


----------



## GM (4 Mar 2020)

I just gaffer tape it to my belly, mind you, it's a bit eye watering pulling the tape off afterwards!


----------



## Ridgeway (4 Mar 2020)

Not seen mine since December

I have to say that i have a fear of one day having to explain what i was doing when i fell off my bike whilst riding no-handed as i often have to rearrange the furniture on-route.

Surely having a cabriolet can't cause too much issue otherwise it would be relevant in other sports as well, jogging for sure.

If all else fails, wear a condom ?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I can honestly say that I have never had that problem. Not about not being serious, but about the painful problem


Yebbut, you've not got a 🔔🔚


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a sneaky feeling that not everyone is being serious on this thread


How do you manage your winky while your riding, Welshie?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> How do you manage your winky while your riding, Welshie?


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> How do you manage your winky while your riding, Welshie?


She leaves him to cut the grass....


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> She leaves him to cut the grass....




Well. He has to make himself useful somehow.


----------



## Globalti (11 Mar 2020)

I can't understand how your penis would move around enough to get rubbed sore - wearing lycra shorts everything is held snugly in place with no possibility of movement, let alone a loose enough movement to cause fretting and soreness.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2020)

Globalti said:


> I can't understand how your penis would move around enough to get rubbed sore - wearing lycra shorts everything is held snugly in place with no possibility of movement, let alone a loose enough movement to cause fretting and soreness.



I wear unpadded cycling tights when its cold and a comfy old pair of running shorts when its warm and and I don't have those problems.


----------



## rogerzilla (11 Mar 2020)

You might need tighter shorts. I had aching nads a few years ago and went to the GP. He thought it was epididymitis and said to come back if it didn't go away. 

It wasn't epididymitis, as I realised halfway through a TT later that week. My new pair of Northwave shorts was too big and the love spuds were literally bouncing on the nose of the saddle and being bruised. Onset of symptoms had coincided with purchase of shorts. Shorts binned, pain went a day or so later!


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2020)

OP needs decent shorts. I know some ride in grundies, but a good pair of cycling shorts (wear under baggies if you want) stops stuff jiggling about near moving legs and saddles. OP's issue sounds like friction in unwanted places  If you are getting numb bits, get a new saddle.


----------



## Cycleops (12 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Never heard of that phrase. Dare I google it?





PeteXXX said:


> Roundhead? Or Cavalier. The two options..


I thought everyone was aware of these from their schooldays.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2020)

Cycleops said:


> I thought everyone was aware of these from their schooldays.



I was at school in the 1950's and 1960's, I don't remember those names being used.


----------



## Cycleops (12 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I was at school in the 1950's and 1960's, I don't remember those names being used.


Did you ever enter a communal shower though?


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Did you ever enter a communal shower though?



I think we had one in the changing room for the gym


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (13 Mar 2020)

I have an enormous pubic tubercle, and would suffer similar problems to those you have until I improved the blood flow to my nethers by making a change in the design of the saddle (See pic). After that, no more problems.


----------



## ozboz (13 Mar 2020)

Go “Commando” !!


----------



## iateyoubutler (13 Mar 2020)

I don`t worry about mine, never gets used


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2020)

iateyoubutler said:


> I don`t worry about mine, never gets used


How do you urinate?


----------



## iateyoubutler (13 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> How do you urinate?


It evaporates


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2020)

iateyoubutler said:


> It evaporates


It must still leave the body to do that...osmosis maybe?


----------



## rogerzilla (14 Mar 2020)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> I have an enormous pubic tubercle


Would be one hell of a start to a Tinder profile


----------



## BrianUK (11 Jun 2020)

Fellow Roundhead here! Tight shorts seem to help eliminate any rubbing for me, occasionally get a bit sore but I'm sure thats the case for most blokes?


----------

